# Hybrid Technologies Showcases Electric Car, Bikes at NYC Auto Show



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

One of Hybrid Technologies' new offerings is a converted Toyota Yaris, which the company bills as its entry-level electric car and is priced at just under $40,000.

More...


----------

